
Why you shouldn’t write off Google+ just yet - iProject
http://www.washingtonpost.com/national/on-innovations/why-you-shouldnt-write-off-google-just-yet/2012/07/20/gJQANHNQyW_story.html
======
mindcrime
This article hit the nail on the head. It doesn't matter if G+ hasn't "beaten"
Facebook yet (or ever). Google are clearly playing the long game here, and
they have deep pockets... they will continue to integrate G+ into their other
products, continue to iterate and improve and continue to grow G+.

There are some things G+ desperately needs to make it as useful as it could
be, such as a complete API and support for OpenSocial apps. But I expect
they'll get it all nailed over time.

~~~
jawr
And it really is creeping up on us! At work we have moved over from WebEx
meetings to Google Hangouts, which we picked up because we moved our business
email and calendar to Google Apps... It's kind of scary how dominant they are.

~~~
Johnyma22
Out of interest have you tried Etherpad Lite? It has video conferencing from
tokbox (only supports 4 people tho).

------
ryanhuff
I wish people would stop comparing G+ and Facebook. Even though Google+ has a
social network app, G+ is really the identity and behavior-tracking glue of a
horizontally integrated system. I wouldn't be surprised if G+ the social
network remained a niche product and was viewed as a failure, while G+ the
identity and behavior aggregator became a shashing success.

~~~
eblume
I agree completely. The integration between G+ and all of the other Google
apps - particularly on my android phone - is really, really slick. Great
stuff. Even if I never posted on G+ I'd still like having it around just for
the contact management it gives.

------
overgard
Here's what I don't really get about google+: what's in it for me as a user?
"Horizontal integration" makes a lot of sense for google, but as a user I get
nothing from it. At best, it creeps me out a bit.

The entire reason I refuse to sign up for google+ is explicitly because google
is behind it. I don't dislike the company (they're fine), I just don't want
all of my stuff tied together in the way that google VP so gleefully
describes.

------
brown9-2
I wonder how the "employee bonuses tied to usage numbers" thing has worked
out.

------
dgudkov
I'm trying to switch from G+ to FB and finding Facebook way too obtrusive. And
that's annoying and even offending. Why am I getting tons of absolutely
irrelevant "friend" suggestions, which mainly consist of unknown sexy girls?
That's really cheap manipulation. And those offerings like "mark checkbox to
send FB invitation to _all_ contacts in your mail service". Meh...

------
jgemedina
G+ and Facebook are different things even though people do compare them.

I get different stuff in my g+ stream compared to facebook, they're targeting
g+ for something more than just a social network, it is an integrator, yet
another cool feature of the whole google ux.

------
nirvana
People are used to having a Facebook id. They go there to hang out with their
friends or their old buddies. They're not used to needing to log in to search
google, and I doubt they are going to want to. Google is increasingly making
you need to have a google account to do stuff, but I find that it is making me
use the services less and less. For instance, I use youtube less now.

Google+ may well be successful, but having learned my lesson with Facebook,
I'm going the other way. I'm slowly shutting down all my gmail accounts and
migrating it to my own domains and servers. My app engine app is going away,
and my google apps accounts have migrated. Google docs etc, have been replaced
with another solution.

Eventually, and pretty soon, I'll have no more google accounts.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
I'm stuck with Google Mail, but I too am moving away slowly from Google. I
hate how Google makes it difficult to have more than one account. Although
this is mostly because my primary account is banned from YouTube (without
explanation), and also from Google Play/Checkout/Wallet (failed debit card
transaction??), and also from Google Checkout for Merchants (without
explanation).

I hate being unable to buy Android apps :(

Edit: I just bought an email account from Namecheap.

~~~
raldi
In what way do you find Google makes it difficult to use multiple accounts at
once? I've been blown away at how easy and comprehensive the multilogin
support is, and am curious about how your experience was different.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
YouTube makes it very difficult to use a different account to your main. I
know other Google services are reasonable in this regard, though, but I don't
really care about them.

~~~
thewordis
How to turn on multiple accounts (account switching):

[https://support.google.com/accounts/bin/answer.py?hl=en&...](https://support.google.com/accounts/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=1721977)

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Oh, YouTube finally supports it. It didn't before, thanks for that.

------
duncan
Google+? Is that the thing that spams my Google calendar and is only good for
instant upload?

